# sn95 mustang 2.12cuft box



## todd217 (Apr 5, 2009)

for any of you that own a sn95 stang here are the dimensions for a 2.12cuft box that will fit in though the trunk. w36" h14" top depth 7" and 13" bottom depth.


----------

